# Deborah Zappia WUSV 2014



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I think we are all entitled to know the outcome of the accusations made against the WUSV?? and in particular the accusation that Erwin Patzen, World Tracking Champion and member of the Zürich Police Force was corrupt.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I think we are all entitled to know the outcome of the accusations made against the WUSV?? and in particular the accusation that Erwin Patzen, World Tracking Champion and member of the Zürich Police Force was corrupt.


174 Views!!!

Are we not entitled to know what happened?

Numerous people, including Wallace Pain - sorry "Payne" ( a genuine mistake) called out "Bullshit" Wusv". 

Time has passed and I now, along with others, would like to know what has transpired.

The original insults against Erwin Patzen, calling him corrupt, and the accusations against the WUSV have never been rescinded, neiither on this Forum by Moderators or others.

I really think it is time to apologize for the accusations which, obviously have not been confirmed in any way at all.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

What do you think COULD have happened by now, Gillian? The last I heard (two weeks ago) there were several people still working to put this case in front of the appropriate people who may (hopefully) have the authority to investigate further.

Nothing is being let go, if that's what you're trying to ask. But as you can imagine, this probably isn't the type of claim that can be handled with a simple telephone call.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Dave Martin said:


> What do you think COULD have happened by now, Gillian? The last I heard (two weeks ago) there were several people still working to put this case in front of the appropriate people who may (hopefully) have the authority to investigate further.
> 
> Nothing is being let go, if that's what you're trying to ask. But as you can imagine, this probably isn't the type of claim that can be handled with a simple telephone call.


I see no reason to rescind any claim. The video shows what happened. If anyone wants to pursue a claim is a separate topic. Debbie got screwed IMO and the results of the recent WDC are what the WUSV should have been.


----------

